
Nigerian 5-Year-Olds Repair OLPCs in "Hospital" - nreece
http://www.thedailygreen.com/green-homes/eco-friendly/olpc-laptop-repair-460201
======
nikolaj
OLPC seems like such a great product, yet Negroponte's incessant high-horse
complaints about incoming competition contribute to a lack of confidence in
the product.. he should just embrace competitors and continue to promote the
strength of his product.. and his product development process!

~~~
pchristensen
It's a little discouraging to embrace your competitors if you're trying to
fairly compete on merit and they're using every dirty trick in the book to
crush you.

